
88 days left to save our startup - preslavrachev
https://medium.com/@oslokommuneper/88-days-left-to-save-our-startup-8b6b6cb4bdb
======
GhostCursor
Can you share your market research that backs up 100K expected users and your
marketing plan for reaching your audience?

Also interested in your overall business plan.

~~~
mrborgen
Here are the current steps we're taking to maximise downloads: \- ASO \-
Business model (free app with IAP) \- PR (at launch) \- Market through
previous apps (close to a million downloads in total) \- Try to get featured
:D (a long shot, but we're at least doing our steps to maximise the chance)

Other than this we're using the Bullseye framework to test figure out which
marketing channels which will be useful in the future, as we don't know this
yet. But by analysing the most successful ones in this niche, Smule, it's very
likely that thekey is managing to build the community around the app. This is
one of the reasons we're putting a lot of effort into the community within the
app.

100K downloads is totally doable in this niche, but it's hard.

I'm thinking about writing up more about these things on our Launch Diary:

launchdiary.postagon.com

So I'd be happy if you'd follow it :)

